# visa renewal



## peterborough123 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi, Has anyone renewed a visa recently? Are people still having the same issues with non renewal? are 1 year visas being given for touristic reason?
Many thanks


----------



## speedwing (Aug 5, 2009)

I live in Hurghada and had no problem getting my 1 year visa done again, less than an hour!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Mine was done in Jan - no probs - guy from my company went and got it for me. "work permitted"


----------



## Mio (Jul 19, 2011)

Me have the same question, the last day I going for the visa and is almost my year here they say the next time you going here you need something paper explicate what do you make here because you stay for almost one year with a visa turist, and I feel worried in the case the next time no want give me the visa. In all cases all the year they make my visa for three months, but I waiting for my passport arrive in the embassy in the final of this month; because is expired. 

Any information about this issue, in advance thank you very much


Regards!!!


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Mio said:


> Me have the same question, the last day I going for the visa and is almost my year here they say the next time you going here you need something paper explicate what do you make here because you stay for almost one year with a visa turist, and I feel worried in the case the next time no want give me the visa. In all cases all the year they make my visa for three months, but I waiting for my passport arrive in the embassy in the final of this month; because is expired.
> 
> Any information about this issue, in advance thank you very much
> 
> ...


Fair question, I would imagine...


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

speedwing said:


> I live in Hurghada and had no problem getting my 1 year visa done again, less than an hour!


If anything it seems the visa service in Hurghada has improved since the revolution! Of course it could be to do with moving to the nicer office downstairs that's done it.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Mio said:


> Me have the same question, the last day I going for the visa and is almost my year here they say the next time you going here you need something paper explicate what do you make here because you stay for almost one year with a visa turist, and I feel worried in the case the next time no want give me the visa. In all cases all the year they make my visa for three months, but I waiting for my passport arrive in the embassy in the final of this month; because is expired.
> 
> Any information about this issue, in advance thank you very much
> 
> ...


They authorities in Hurghada have been going round hotels and dive centres etc checking that everyone has a work permit. If they don't have the correct visa I'm told they get deported. 
I assume the visa office wants proof that you are not working next time you renew. It could be as simple as proving how you support yourself here without a job.


----------



## Mio (Jul 19, 2011)

Helen Ellis said:


> They authorities in Hurghada have been going round hotels and dive centres etc checking that everyone has a work permit. If they don't have the correct visa I'm told they get deported.
> I assume the visa office wants proof that you are not working next time you renew. It could be as simple as proving how you support yourself here without a job.


Yes, but the reality is that I'm stay here for turist, no for job. And I don't understand why they no believe. Years sabbatic, you know?? And I no want to job, but they all the the time question I think they can't understand...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

If you get a visa considered yourself lucky..no crowing.

I know of a women who has worked for the same Egyptian 
diplomat employer for twenty five years travelling with her to various posts in the world, she has been refused a visa and the talk is that she will marry the driver (he will get paid of course) so that she can stay in the country.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> If you get a visa considered yourself lucky..no crowing.
> 
> I know of a women who has worked for the same Egyptian
> diplomat employer for twenty five years travelling with her to various posts in the world, she has been refused a visa and the talk is that she will marry the driver (he will get paid of course) so that she can stay in the country.


Seriously? 

It's meant to be the other way around! Egyptian guys marrying for the visa :lol:

Anyway if that's true, then Adel Imam's very famous play, EL Wad Sayed el Shaghaal, comes to mind, and I think they should make sure the guy WILL actually divorce her whenever it's needed, and for no extra $$$$ :ranger:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

DeadGuy said:


> Seriously?
> 
> It's meant to be the other way around! Egyptian guys marrying for the visa :lol:
> 
> Anyway if that's true, then Adel Imam's very famous play, EL Wad Sayed el Shaghaal, comes to mind, and I think they should make sure the guy WILL actually divorce her whenever it's needed, and for no extra $$$$ :ranger:




Yes seriously, there is also a Filipina who was brought here diplomatically 17 years ago.. she cannot get a visa.

I suspect race has a lot to do with visa getting or not but saying that I knew a guy who was refused his work visa mmm maybe 6 years ago and yet he had worked in Egypt for the same company for two decades, he is now back in Cairo after a 6 years absence working for another company and a work visa has been issued.


----------



## peterborough123 (Dec 30, 2010)

speedwing said:


> I live in Hurghada and had no problem getting my 1 year visa done again, less than an hour!



Quick question..... was that for work for tourist visa?


----------

